# Rock + reel = sad face



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Is there any saving this? The reel didn't bend except for that one spot that basically tore. The welds to the spider web is intact. I'm thinking a clean cut of the piece that is flared up could work. Bed knife is fine, no marks and contact is completely even between reel and bed knife (except that section).

Any issues with a small portion of the reel removed (balance wise?)


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Must have been a some rock. I think a reel swap is probably the way to go. I think if you removed all that flared material it would be enough to mess with the balance and trash the reel bearings. If think the aftercut appearance wouldn't be great unless you made overlapping passes


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Reel is brand new this spring. Really trying to avoid that


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It sucks, but I would change it.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> It sucks, but I would change it.


X2...


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

I dropped 600 on the new reel and bed knife and all the bearings in the spring. 690 for the reel engagement/ clutch system. Dear god this is getting expensive.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Should just need the reel this time and if you do it yourself its still expensive but not $600 bad.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

I have a decent 11 blade that I would sell. It could be a cheap way to get you running again.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Was this an OEM or aftermarket reel replacement? just curious. I'm surprised there's no knife damage.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Bombers said:


> Was this an OEM or aftermarket reel replacement? just curious. I'm surprised there's no knife damage.


It was an aftermarket one from R&R. My mechanic is the head mechanic at a golf course and mentioned he had that happen to one once. Ran it fine for years by cutting the folded piece of. Just backlapped it again. Quality of cut was fine.

I may just give it a shot and see how it cuts. I feel like I have nothing to lose with just seeing how the cut quality is.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Is there a decent article / video on how to swap the reel out? I tried searching, but had little luck.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Can't you just find somebody to heat it up, work it back in place, weld over it, grind it down?

It should be as good as new...


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would be replacing it, but give it a shot. Worst case, it cuts like crap, or tears up the bedknife.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You can certainly cut it and then make your decision on whether to try and finish out the season on this reel or replace immediately. You should not have to replace all of the bearings and seals again (assuming the impact did not flat-spot a bearing) but beware that running the imbalanced reel will accelerate wear over time. If the bedknife really did escape damage, then you can reuse it as well. Normally I'd want to re-grind everything once assembled but I understand you likely don't have the resources.



San said:


> Can't you just find somebody to heat it up, work it back in place, weld over it, grind it down?
> 
> It should be as good as new...


By the time he pays a welder to do the work, he's at least halfway to a new reel. Repairing the old reel and regrinding to restore full cutting ability would positively exceed the cost of replacing the reel unless he already has the welding and reel grinding equipment and is doing all of the work himself.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Dlux4life said:


> Is there a decent article / video on how to swap the reel out? I tried searching, but had little luck.


Don't know what model you have but I believe reel low dad has a vid series on youtube swapping a reel on his flex and the lawn tools did a GM1000 vid. There's also big thread on toro mowers here so you can ask specific questions there.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Dlux4life said:


> Is there a decent article / video on how to swap the reel out? I tried searching, but had little luck.


It's pretty straight forward if you don't have a groomer.

I think you said it was replaced less than a year ago so I bet everything is pretty easy to loosen up too.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Took a few pictures of the bed knife to show its condition. Looks good to me, but I'm going to replace the reel at which point I may as well change the bed knife too? I'll have to take it off to replace the reel anyways right?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Also, would love a second set of eyes on the shopping cart before I commit.

I won't be using this mower to cut below 1/2" so I got the 8 blade reel and high cut bed knife. Extra bed knife screws and the tool to remove them.

The air filter on mine needs changing and the grass blade rusted.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

it looks like you have the major bits to me. I haven't done a GM1000 before so I still don't know what machine specific parts you might want as you go.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like you are good on parts. As cheap as the bedknives are I would get a new one with the 8 blade reel and get new screws.

As far as replacement, the manual is pretty good for it. Remove the end caps, the sprockets come off easily, and then it's a matter of unthreading some portions of the reel and popping off.

If you were so inclined, and worried about messing up the seals, you could get those especially if you think you'll need some heat, but you said the reel was pretty recently replaced so I suspect you won't need it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a fan of using TORX head screws for the bedknives as they make removing them a lot easier down the road.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Goodies came!



Almost have the reel off. Just the drive pulley left. Running to the store to get a breaker and 4 ft pipe.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Dlux4life said:


> Goodies came!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of those bolts that I couldn't get without some heat, and then I used a block of wood or s metal bar to hold the reel locked. Standing on the socket I was able to get it to break loose. Almost broke my ankle in the process! 😂


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Dlux4life said:
> 
> 
> > Goodies came!
> ...


Damn! I'm hoping with a 4 foot pipe on the breaker, that I can get it loose. It's been on since may, that's it.


----------

